# portupgrade path errors - ftp.FreeBSD.orgpub



## giannidoe (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm upgrading a system from 6.4 to 7.1 and rebuilding all the ports.
I'd rather use packages where present to speed things up a bit so I'm using:
# portupgrade -faP

The problem is that it never finds the packages as the URL is invalid, there seems to be a missing slash between in ftp.FreeBSD.orgpub

fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.orgpub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/djbdns-1.05_12.tbz: No address record
** The command returned a non-zero exit status: 1
** Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.orgpub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/djbdns-1.05_12.tbz
fetch: ftp://ftp.FreeBSD.orgpub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-7-stable/All/djbdns-1.05_12.tgz: No address record

Any ideas welcome..


----------



## allicient (Feb 18, 2009)

Came accross the same problem today with an install of amd64 7.1.

It seems that the issue is due to the version of ruby installed.  The versions I've been able to compare are ruby-1.8.6.287,1 (works fine) and ruby-1.8.7.72,1 (exhibits the problem).  

The issue seems to arise in the pkg_fetch script in the function real_fetch_pkg.  I haven't touched ruby before, so don't know the syntax, but even adding in extra verbose error messages gives very peculiar results

So, the upshot of it is, try using the 1.8.6.287 version of ruby and see what happens.


----------

